# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Gundam's journal.

## gundam178

Regular dreams will be in black (Everyday non-lucid/normal dreams)
Nightmares in red (fear inducing)
lucid in blue (knowning I'm in a dream)
interpeted in gray (something simular happens in real life)
fragmented in brown (can remember only a small part or bits and peices)
reocurring in pink(Things, characters or people that have appeared in dreams more then once)
Dream goal in orange (Attempt to do a dream task from the DV forums)
Reacurring places in dark green (places that appear in dreams)
HI Hypnogogic Imagery (Images that occur while entering sleep)
HI  Hypnopompic Images (Images that occur while waking up)

Hi all and welcome to my cybernetic mind. Here. The one and only place you'll get to see all kinds of gundams, transformers, zord and other robo stuff here. All of the dream are real and honet.  :smiley:  I'v been dreaming of these all my life. Don't exacally know why. But I'm just in love with em. I'v been Lucid dreaming even before I seen this site.  :smiley:  I'v been doing all kinds of weird things just like everyone else. This sight has increased my Lucid abilities. (dream control) But with the experiance I'v already obtianed. I'll be doing my next goal. OBEing. So enjoy. Ok? 

*Explosive*

I had a dream that I was at my moms old house it was day time at this time as well. I was just coming in from the back yard and went into the kitchen. But when I passed the Dining room bad music played for about a second and when I looked in there. Saw an AT-ST walker walking around in the room. When it came out after me I ran through the kitchen and up the stairs. When I got up there I went into my brothers room and did something. Don’t remember. Anyways. I was up there for a while then I came back down stairs and saw my mom trying to hang some kind of weird lamp that had a green bulb in it on the ceiling. Then she took it down. I was about to come all the way down stairs when the AT-ST Walker reappeared and this time it started coming up the steps. I ran back up and when I did I heard foots steps in the attic and when I turned around to see who it was. To my surprise it was the Heavyarms orange and white. 

(Scene shifts to night time some place else)

I was a witness the whole time in this part. Anyways it started where two gundams were fighting each other one was Heavyarms orange and white and the other was unknown I was enjoying them fighting until Heavyarms did something weird. He held his arms out to each sides and pressed his legs together and he allowed him self to fall forwards right on top of the other gundam it was fighting. I got pinned under heavy arms and then there was a huge orange and white explosion. After the explosion I saw heavy arms head pop up into the air and he caught it with one hand and placed its head right back on it’s body. That when I realized what was going on. Heavyarms wanted to be the most durable mech in the world and able the with stand heavy explosions even at close range. He was successful however. His head would be the only thing that popped off. After killing the gundam with his self desructivnes heavy arms left. But there were many other gundams fighting too and amongst them were building with the fronts blown off to were you can see the interior and even the floors. I side the buildings were dancing shadows and the windows.
Then it switched back to the gundams fighting. What I saw was this. All the gundams had stopped fighting but they were badly damaged. Certain parts on the gundams were glowing yellow with yellow electricity around it. Some had it on there leg some had it on their head and on there chest and arms. Witch ever parts had the glowing exploded. There was also I gundam in the air near by shooting at something the rifle made the same sound as the explosions. He flew down and a female looking gundam came to help him and started shooting at what ever it was. But behind the helper was the dark wing zero. It came up behind the helper and grabbed it, twisting and warping the metal with it’s hands. The person captured by wing said there is nothing much I can do now and afterwards the wing tightened it’s grip, warping the metal even more then flew upwards with the helper in it’s grasp. After the capture Heavyarms had returned. He looked at the captured one, touching it with his hands then walked away to the battle scene. As he approached the scene he pictured his gundam in action. A side view sealooit only showing neck up of heavy arms and the gundam. Was facing each other with bright yellowish white background. Then all of a sudden the image turns sideway and heavy arms was on top of the gundam that screamed and boom!

Then the thought disappeared. When he got to the scene he picked up a shell of a car and threw it at the buildings with the dancing shadows. It landed at a door way and blocked it. I thought maybe he was preparing them for the explosion but then the building exploded. And those thought went away. There was another building next to it full of dancers but it was unharmed.

When heavy arms made it to the scene bad music started to play I knew exactly what was gonna happen,
But before it took place I woke up.

----------


## gundam178

I had a Lucid dream about (dream signs)  I was at my mom's old house and I saw the olive green carpet that's usually in the dining room. I wonder why it was in the living room. hmmm. For some reason I always see the carpet if I'm downstairs. Anyways. It was day time and I was in the living room. So I passed up a small oak table in the middle of the floor and the light green couch along the wall and made my way up to a VCR. I looked at the digital green time. It said. 12:30 I looked away for a second then looked again 4:30 this time  stared at them and I started seeing arrows then the numbers started fading away as though the light behind them was burning out. Lol then I became Lucid and started dreaming about animals Like red frogs, snakes eating other snakes, and fish.

----------


## gundam178

Human gundamI dreamed about playing a video game that had gundams on it. I was fighting heavyarms in endless duel and lost. Little did I realize that my suroundings were changing. I got mad and turned the game off and kicked the console. The the dream became movie like. It showed an office with computers init and some one was on it doing character desinging. when I looked to see what it was a figuer appeared near the guy that was on the computer. Little did I know that it was  The Heavyarms only it was the endless waltz version. It was the character the person made.  It looked down at the person and said something to it. Then the person got up and left. The heavyarms sat in the chair he was in and started messing around on the computer. Then the dream switched back to me. I was already in the room and saw the heavyarms, not realizing that he was no longer inside to TV. He was 3 dimintional and vivid. And didn't have the correct enviornment of destroyed Mobile suits. instead it was an office with a desk, and a keyboad in witch he was typing on until he saw me. He stood up aand came around the desk the came over to me. When he got close his shadow blocked to the light and I cound see him better. He had hundam green eyes and a femalish look. He nerrowed his eyes and I balled my fist still not realizing how real this became. Because now the Gundam is not inside the TV and is outside of control. when he got to me he grabbed my arm and pulled me towards him. He smiled and it made me feel strangly awkwarrd (A dream feeling) Then it hugged me and thats when I became Lucid.  Heavyarms was one of my favorite gundams so it didn't bother me. I began talking to him and said. "you'er the heavyarms arn't ya?" He looked at me and nodded his head but didn't speak. Then I asked. "Were you fighting me earlier? And He shook his head No. kinda strange I thought for sure he was the one in the game. I Just have no idea where this one came from plus he wasn't the size of that of a gundam he was man sized but still he was enormous. Anyways he released my arm and stood up but when he did that. The crest on his head bumped mine and everything got dark.I heard someone cuss. Then I woke up.

----------


## gundam178

Fighting zord

I witnessed an orange colored zord in the day time with wings fighing a darkly colored monster. The zord was one of the Power rangers new one and it was getting the best out of the monster. It was punching and kicking it. The monster jumped at the zord but got knocked back. Then it pulled out a weapon a long cannon-like object. It aimed at the zord and started firing at it the zord was too fast and dodged all of it's attack then at drew out it's weapon and began shooting the monter. It sparked and yelled in pain then fell to the ground. When it got back up it hid. The zord started looking for it, turning it's head left and right. It walked to where the monter was then it turned around. when it did that I clearly saw green eye on the zord then it turned back around and spotted the monster on some kind of one person balcony with steps coming up behind the monster. The monnster had an enormous gun and started firing at the zord. The zord flew into some white clouds the monster lost sight of him and was trying to locate it. At it was glancing about. The zord came up the steps behind the monster and got behind it. Before the monster turned aroun the zord got it. I saw the pilot. A mman with brown hair and a mustach get out. I'm not sure what it did. But the monster was gone afterwards. Then I became part of the dream and was falling. I said to the zord. Catch me before I hit the ground. It tried to and miss and I hit the ground. I was alright but I pretended not to be and I heard the pilot say something with fogive me in it. Then I felt him pick me up and then I felt him placing me on something hard. And I knew that he put me in the zords hand. Then I felt it taking off with me in it hand. I panicked and did something dunno. But I was that the zord was my size and I was actually wrapped in it's arms. But when I moved it accidently dropped me and I shot forwards and slid on the ground then woke up. lol

----------


## gundam178

Angry passanger

Had dream of wittnessing a black car with two people in it. It was very dark. I dunno what the two were talking about but the pasanger got angry and the driver and said. "sandrock. scrape this guy." The sandrock gundam dropped down from above right out side the passengers window and I can clearly see that it was day light behind it and shot it at the driver. The driver panicked and yelled at the passanger to withdraw it but he didn't And I think they crashed.

----------


## gundam178

When I had this dream my gandma had recently passed on.

uneasy

ok I was downstairs in the living room in the middle of the night watching tv. then I heard a loud noise upstairs. So I go up to investigate and saw my sister upstairs she was scared and was crying. I asked her what was wrong and she didn't say nothing she just kept crying so I brought her downstiars and put cartoons on and she was happy again. As she was watch the VT I went upstairs to my grandmas room and it was very very dark. When I stood there in front of the entranc I felt some kind of presance. I don't know but I knew not to go into the room. So I didn't. I went back downstairs and about half way down was an orb of cloudy white light. I didn't pay attention to it and when I passed through it. My body went limp and I fell down the steps. My sister ran up to me asking If I was ok. I tried to move but couldn't andwoke up in Sleep Paralysis.

----------


## gundam178

First Long Lucid.

Had my first long lucid. I started off in a building with people that was dancing. The walls were mauve colored so everything looked purplish. As soon as I walked in I became Lucid. I walked in the middle of the crowded room and I thought about the falling backwards flying techneek. lol  So I streched my arms out side to side and fell backwards. It worked but for a brife amount of time when I floated slowly on to the ground. Then I thought about the spinning techneek. So I walked around looking for an open place because there were clothes hanging from what ever those things you see in a store where it's holding shirts or something anyways I saw those everywhere and I continued to look and found an open area. I felt weird going up there.  But I went up there and spinned around while thinking of the apartment I used to live in. when I opened my eyes I was still in the same place I was at. It didn;t work. lol. so I made my was towards the door to out side. When I got out side I saw that it was nighttime and was raining. I tried falling backward trying to fly. It didn't work I just fell backwards on to the wet grass. I did it again. Nothing. So I gave up and ran up the street. I ended up in someones back yard. I think two elderlys came out one a man the other a woman. I ran out thr yard and almost tripped over a black, tan, and white fur coat laying on the ground. Then the scene shifted the where I was inside someones home.I was in the bathroom looking at something and I saw toy SD gundams one was rx-78 another was un Gundam and the third one was unknown.

----------


## gundam178

Had A dream I was at a weird place. I was sitting at a desk like the ones in school. And there were many of them in one room. I don't know of any one was there with me until. Someone looking like a gundam with a strange mouth it walked past me and into another room. There way a glass window in the wall and I saw him in the other room and he sat down. After that I got up and left from that area and the dream shifted. I ended up in water and it pushed me into a large room. Then it pulled back, leaving me in the center of the room. The room was like a maroon color and there wat a little bit of water on the floor where I lay But I didn't feel wet. Then two people came into the room and saw me laying on the ground one was that weird gundam and the other was a shadowy person. The shadow started to pick me up but the gundam said. "Leave her there." And they left. After that I got well bymyself and went after the gundam. We ended up out side where is was raining and I attacked him. He fought back and the gundam turned into a person getting out of a Bumblebee (the transformer 2007 one) Costume He had it down to his waist and was still fighting me off them took it completly off. He ran off and I turned around and saw the Bumblebee costume in pieces on the gass.

----------


## gundam178

Had a dream I was at the  Lake Shore Apartments and was flying around in the living room. It was somewhat dark and I seen a picture Of the deathstar. So I went towards it. At this time I heard someone say. "Shes going after the deathstar." Dunno who said it and wasn't really paying attention to  the voice. And suddenly  Optimus Prime rushed out from out of nowhere and blocked me from getting to it. I fought with him for a while and heard him say. "you'll never get away with this, Death Prowl." 

LOL I have no Idea who Death Prowl Is maybe Prowl but not Death. Anyways...

 Optimus Prime Pushed me and I went floating out of control and hit a satilite panal and ended up almost stuck to it. I Kicked the Panal and it broke off and hit Optimus Prime. He wacked it away and charged at me then I woke up.

----------


## gundam178

> Had A dream I was at a weird place. I was sitting at a desk like the ones in school. And there were many of them in one room. I don't know of any one was there with me until. Someone looking like a gundam with a strange mouth it walked past me and into another room. There way a glass window in the wall and I saw him in the other room and he sat down. After that I got up and left from that area and the dream shifted. I ended up in water and it pushed me into a large room. Then it pulled back, leaving me in the center of the room. The room was like a maroon color and there wat a little bit of water on the floor where I lay But I didn't feel wet. Then two people came into the room and saw me laying on the ground one was that weird gundam and the other was a shadowy person. The shadow started to pick me up but the gundam said. "Leave her there." And they left. After that I got well bymyself and went after the gundam. We ended up out side where is was raining and I attacked him. He fought back and the gundam turned into a person getting out of a Bumblebee (the transformer 2007 one) Costume He had it down to his waist and was still fighting me off them took it completly off. He ran off and I turned around and saw the Bumblebee costume in pieces on the gass.



 LOL

----------


## gundam178

[QUOTE=gundam178;575237]Had a dream I was at the  Lake Shore Apartments and was flying around in the living room. It was somewhat dark and I seen a picture Of the deathstar. So I went towards it. At this time I heard someone say. "Shes going after the deathstar." Dunno who said it and wasn't really paying attention to  the voice. And suddenly  Optimus Prime rushed out from out of nowhere and blocked me from getting to it. I fought with him for a while and heard him say. "you'll never get away with this, Death Prowl." 

LOL I have no Idea who Death Prowl Is maybe Prowl but not Death. Anyways... ::lol:: 

 Optimus Prime Pushed me and I went floating out of control and hit a satilite panal and ended up almost stuck to it. I Kicked the Panal and it broke off and hit Optimus Prime. He wacked it away and charged at me then I woke up.

----------


## gundam178

ok I'm at this out side mansion with no roof. In it was cenent pathways like small roads leading in all kinds of directions. I also see plant life on the sides of the roads. And I was in the kitchen it was dark red colored and I was standing in front of two sinks. That's when for some reason thought about the DeVinci Code movie. Then I turned around and went out side. The sky was white /gray and it was foggy. I saw a bird cage and in it was a bird looking kind of sad. So I opened it and let it out. And the first thing it dose After I helped it out. Was call it's friends. The birds came and swarmed around me. I ran inside and slammed the door shut but the one I freed got through the screen and started flying circles around me and pecking me. A life bar like the ones you's see in a fighting game appeared at the top of the dream and started going down slowly. I ran over to the sink where I was at earlier and tried to catch the bird. But it was flying round me too fast so I put my hand in it's path and it crashed into my palm. I grabbed it and threw it into the sink and ran hot water on it. As I did That I heard something go "Etcha Etcha Etcha!" Or something like that and for some reason the thought of Bumblebee (A transformer) Came into my thoughts and sure enough when I looked up there he was standing in the doorway looking dead straight at me. Then I woke up.

----------


## gundam178

Ok I started off here in a submerine. We were 500 feet underwater. There were bright lights and some rooms were too bright to look inside of. Suddenly the sub shakes and one of the Circular windows broke and instead of water rushing in. I ended up sucked out of the sub through the window and was floating in the dark water. I tried to swim up but sunk to the bottom and the seabed had junk all in it and I fell into it and it fell over the top of me. Everything got dark and quiet for a few short seconds but then I seen yellow fingers pry the wrekage off of me and pulled me out. It swammed with me to the surface and put me on the ground. When I opened my eyes I saw it was Bumblebee and he was climbing up out of the pool. I saw his blue glowing eyes. Two other people grabbed me and they took me somewhere but dunno where but I ended up in a hallway and Bumblebee was walking behind me. They took me in a room and layed me on a bed and bumblebee walked up to me with something in his hand dunno what it was. But he tried to put it in my mouth. But for some reason even though he helped me I felt unconfortable about the object and pushed him away. He made the Servo/ whirring sound he made in the movie when I did that. I got up out of the bed and ran back down the hall and somehow a Janitor was mopping the hall and I stepped on the mop head and slipped. The Janitor got pissed and threw the mop down as I slid on the wet floor I ended up right back in the water Bumblebee got me out of. When Bumblebee ot to the edge of the pool I seen him stump in frustartion because he had to pull me out again. And that ectacally what he did. But this time he pulled me out with force as though to tell me not to do that again. But the Janitor who I tripped over came up behind bumblebee and with the bucket rammed it into the back of bumblebee He made the loud Whirring sound as he flew over my head and back into the water. Somehow I ended up back under water and was swamming towards the surface. I saw something behind me and I turned to see what it was. It was you guessed it Bumblebee I thought he was gonna help me get out and teach that janitor a lesson but when I got close I saw that he had red eyes. A bad dream sign. So I tried to stay away from him but he was a faster swimmer then me and he got a hold on me. We were faced to face and the light from his eyes woke me up.

Someone in real life turned to light on and I did a reality check and I was awake. lol

----------


## gundam178

I was at school sitting at a desk I saw it was daytime through a window but anyway there was a play going on and I was watch from the crowd. On the stage was several people talking in Mics in dream language but at some point in time I heard them Say. "We represant this to Bumblebee and the crowd starts cheering and the people on stage called me up and wanted me to participate in this play. I also remembered in this dream that when I was young I used to play in a play back in Kindergarden. It was about a sad person and you'd had to do and saythings to try and keep her happy anyways. Back to the dream. So they called me up there and they gave me a Book with a picture of Bumblebee on it and when I opened it. It turned into a toy Version of Bumblebee. I took it and I ended up back at the dest I was sitting at. The dream language continued and I heard them say "Bumblebee has thousands of fans and is loved by millions more." As I sat a the desk I was a female next to me with a Sebulba Podracer Model. She was playing with it and the engines on it looked strange like they were tilted downwards. I watched her play with it then she ended up dropping it and the engines came apart. At that time to people on the stage called me back up there. I went and I stood where they wanted me at. And as I stood there. I began to feel sick and felt like I was standind at an angle so I got back down of the stage and went past my desk. I saw That the girl picked to toy up and put it back on her dest but she didn't put it back together and it was in peices. he I walked out of that room and into another room and saw I blue wolf-like dog standing up on it's hind legs talking like a comedian into a mic.
I left that room and went into another one that was behind me and it ended up being a kitcen. Some one was cooking Grits in a ridculously large pot and eggs in a black skillet.

----------


## gundam178

It was night time and me and Bumblebee was walking down a streen with cardboard boxes lined on each side. And we was talking in dream language and I saw movment up in the boxes. I looked up and saw two snipers aimed at us. "Look Out!" I tried to push Bumblebee out the way but it was too late and het got shot in the head. I looked at him on the ground and can see the bullet hole in his head. But to my surprise he got back up, ran up to the snipers and knocked he boxes down one of the snipers tried to un but Bumblebee grabbed him. And While holding him turned into the Camaro I saw the man through the dim windows in the backseat and the first thought that came to my mind Was Bumblebee was trying to crush him inside and I saw the transformation was complete. I saw the man jump into the front seat and tried to go out the window but it was up and the seatbelt straped him into the seat. After her was dealt with the passanger door opened up and I knew that he wanted me to het in. So I did and he closed the door and we sped down another street. As we did so the other uncaught sniper started shooting at us from behind. The first bullet busted throught the rear windshild and clipped my left ear and the second bullet clipped my right and this time I felt heat and blood started trickling down my neak. The only thing I could do was move my head back and forth to make it harder to him my head because it was cramped up in the car. The sniper kicked out the front door and Bumblebee stopped driving and the sniper rolled out on to the ground in a panicy fit. I got out and at this time became Lucid realising that I was with a transformer.  I ended up with a gun and shot the sniper right in his back. I saw The bullet hole in his white shirt and he got quiet and started slowly falling. When he fell to one knee Woke up.

----------


## gundam178

Was at a party sitting on the coach when the cops show up. Out side I seen a dog and several cops standing around. I wasn't sure if they were coming her on not. No sooner I thought about it. they kicked in the door and swarmed the house I remained calm and stayed where I was but the dog came over and was growling at me. I reached out and pet it. it let me but it was very angry looking and it's eyes wer white and shped like diamonds. Then one of the cops came over to me and He asked me. "What's in side that toy?" I looked in my hand and saw the toy version of Bumblebee in my hand and askec the cop. "did you want me to turn it into a car and show you all the hidden compartments?"

----------


## gundam178

It was night time and someone was hitting my toy of BumblebeeI said "you guys are not going to keep hitting him and end up breaking it. When I said that robot music started playing and a camaro in front of me started to transform and during the process I woke up when something fell. and the something was my model of You guessed it. Bumblebee.

----------


## gundam178

Right before I went to sleep I watched an episode of Power Rangers Overdrive (Boukenger) ok this setting starts out where I was spectating 
It showed The Drive Max Megazord figting a dark colored monster. The zord was relentless. It punched the monster in it's chest. It let out a cry and I felt what it was feeling even though I wasn't part of the dream. The monster tried to fight the zord off but it was too strong and it kicked the monster to the ground on to it's back. The zord switched it's arms to the teal blue shovel on it's left arm and an orange digger on the other arm. It clasped the digger into the shovel, making a loud sound and spewed sparks every where and scared to the monster to death. For some unknown reason I felt bad about the monster and wanted to help him. So I lept into the dream and I was no standing a great distance away but can still see them. The dream camera went back to looking at the monster trying to get back up but the zord pushed it back down and with the drill, thrusted it into the monsters chest. I let out a terrifying scream the drill dun deeper into it's chest and the monster fell limp. The camera cycles back to me where the feeling of sorrow was so bad I had to turn away with tears streaming down my face. But that was useless. The cam went back to the dead monster just to see the Maxdrive Megazord pulling out the drill witch it now covered in blue monster gel. The zord flinged the stuff off then walked away. After I forcibly saw what happened and that it was safe I went over to the monster. It was still breathing and felt very hot to the touch as it was smoking, on the verge of exploding. Like the monsters do on Power rangers when they are defeated.
I stooped down next to his face and it's eyes were open. They were the color of emeralds and tears were on it's sad looking face. It looked at me and seemed afraid but it grabbed my hand and placed it on the side of it's face. It felt wet and rubbery. He said something to me but it was in dream language and didn't pick up on what he was saying. Then I spoke to it. "What can I do to help you?" But it didn't respond it just pressed my hand harder up against it's face. And so I started rubbing it's face and it started to smile. But then the smile soon faded and his expression turned to pure fear. I asked it what was wrong and before he said anything a shadow appeared from behind me and when I turned around. The Max Megazord was standing over me. I ran and the monster pretended like it was dead when the zord looked at him. Then it shot it's head up at me and the camera showed me running and from the zords point of veiw it started coming after me.

Dream shifts-Interior Job center.

I ran down the hall as it was packed with people for a job fair. I tried to lose the zord but it was locked on to me and was making it's way closer to me. So I ducked into the crowd and it's lost sight of me. As it was looking for me it turned it's back towards me. When it did that I darted away from the crowd and ran into an enclosed office witch was a bad mistake. It turned and saw me just as I ran into the room and to made it's way to it. I ran and hid behind a filing cabinet that was near the wall at the far side of the room farthest from the doorway. The camera switches to where it's behind me and it sees the zord looking left then right then suddenly it's head locks on to me and he began to move towards the cabinet. I knew I'd be screwed if I stayed back there so I tried to run out from the right side when VROOOM!! The drill pops up and and almost caught me I ducked back behind the cabinet and go for the right side Wooosh! The shovel nearly decapicats me. The zord started to push the cabinet back and  then he started trying to reach behind it and grab me with the shovle arm. I stayed back their for the rest of the dream. He never got me but he came close to it.

----------


## gundam178

this isn't the first dream I had about being in a wrestleing ring. I'm a fan of WWF:-D so I tend to get alot of these.

I'm in the ring fighting against someone dunno who but I see him climb the ropes to the third turnbuckle and he jumps and missed who ever it was he was trying to flatten. After the match I end up wittnessing them in the locker room. It smelled very unpleasent like someones er I better not say the rest. But I seen these two robots standing there One was the MaxDrive megazord and the other was a younger version on it. lol. The MAx one was standing there like a statue and the other was working out.

----------


## gundam178

Ok I was power rangers alot but most of them came from Japan. That's where they come from in the first place Manga! 

Anyway I'm in the house with foren people they were spaking Japanese of course and I was at a dinning table that has a lot of plates and dishes that had noodels in them. That sat and ate and made me a plate. It looked like thin curly meat witch a side of anglehair noodles. I ate it and it tasted like Roman Noodels. After that I got up and I was someone with a hand held game playing Ninja Storm and that's when I became Lucid. First thing I did was my normal headed to outside. It was dusk but quite bright and I was walking down a road and I thought about Travalion (A Japanses Train-like zord) and no sooner I thought about it. Here the damn train came driving down the street I was near. Not even on tracks. It came at an alarming rate and I dodged inbetween some buildings. I saw it turn into a robot and it lept at me and grabbed my pants and pulled me undeer it. when I turned to see who it was. It was the  DriveMax Megazord From the previous dream.

----------


## gundam178

I remember being in the restrooms at my job and saw a robot face appear.

----------


## gundam178

I remember seeing Optimus Prime. He said something to me but don't remember what.

----------


## gundam178

This dream was horrible not in a frightening way but because of the many times it shifted.

Scene 1 I'm at a playground everything in this part of the dream was like a black and white TV. Cept it was Beige instead of white. It was no colot in this part. I was standing with a toy in my hand not sure what type it was. Then this fat, short kid comes up to me and said. "Let me play." I thought he wanted to see my toy so I gave it to him. But he throws it down. I got angry and frowned at him. Then he says. "not that"insult"the ball!" Looked in my hand and there was a grey ball. I didn't even know I had it. I give him the ball and he snatches it away and turns and walked away. Still upset I somehow got another ball and threw it at him and walked away. But he dodged it then he threw it back at me. It hit me in the back but not enough to bother me.

Dream shifts 

Scene 2 I'm upstair watching power rangers and it was just finished with a comurcial the screen turns to a dark gray and shows the Astro Megazord Doing differnt poses while appearing in random spots. Everything was in color. It was then I realized the the fat boy was part of the show and I Said "Astro Megazord was gonna get him" Plus something else. Don't remember. But anyways. Their was a scene of the zord fighting off a monster Prior to the on I seen in my other dream with MAX. It charged at the Megazord and the zord slashed through it and the monster fell and exploded. Nothing special ever happens concearning the fat kid.

Dream shifts

Scene 3 I'm in this weird looking place. I start out working my way to the dinning room and on my way there I see a light from the kitchen and someone comes from the kitchen as though to tell me not to go in there. I started cooking bacon and the thing came back at me. This time it chased me in the living room witch was dark and I looked at it and saw that it was MAX The Drivemax Megazord! I call em MAX for short. I became Lucid after seeing him but went with the flow witch was a bad mistake. I went behind a couch and saw a TV set on a wooden table off to my far right and I curled up on my side Expecting him to jump down upon me. But instead MAX Looked over the top at me then he withdrew and grabbed a cover that was on the sofa. This cover was my grandma's and was Holed up The way it was designed to be. The outter most part of the cover was Yellow then inner part was orange andthe center was Olive green. He came behind the couch and threw the cover over the top of me where only my head popped out and when he did that. Threw me into SP while in the dream. He turned away and ran down a hallway the back side of him looked like the back of Optimus Armada Prime. I got upset and called him a Basterd through my thoughts and woke up in SP. The Model of MAX was stareing at me from My shelf and he was posed that exact way he was in the dream when he was looking from over the couch.

----------


## gundam178

In the dream I actually try to dream about MAX so when I enter the dream I start off Lucid.

I Started off in the hallways at the Lakeshore Apartments I was at 90 Botnick Plaza
and the place looked starnge. The floor was cement with cracks on it. And the ceiling had just a bare Light bulb hanging down with those things you see on a lamp that holds the shade on it. But the weirdest Part was that the place was Flooded! I was knee high in water and I started yelling outMAX'sname but he didn't respondI started looking around and went into the Kitchen and saw that someone had left the sinks on and water over flowed from them. I turned it off and went into the living room and saw A TV sitting in between wo Large speakers and a stereo. There was also an Oak table sitting in the center of the room.  I walked across and opened the front door and the water rushed out and mud was everywhere out there and people out side was looking at me like I was crazy. I didn't pay them any mind, I pulled Some kind of black tube down from the house and I hooked it up to something on the side of the house and water began rushing out of that. It acted like a gutter and helped get some of this water out. While that was going on I left and walked off and threatened anyone that got near me. My DCs can be unpredictible. Then walked off.

Dream shifts. (Setting)- Inside a big room.

Theire was people here but not many of them but one appraoched me and said. "Becareful not to go too far off over there." He pointed to his right and I saw that their was no back wall instead it was space (Stars and planets) with some blue color in the background. Then he finished. "Or you'll get kicked out." I nodded but then thought about. MAXSo I went back over to the man and asked. "Have you seen MAX?" And he said Yes. He took me over to the left and there was a differant room full of people that were drunk and smoking. He pointed to a guy with a red hat on but he was slumped over. "That's him" He said. This wasn't the right one I was looking for. He was Human. I thought about this for a second then looked at the guy and said. "Thanks." Even though That was the wronge MAX. The man walked away and as soon as  he did I got away from that place and started walking around. I go down a stiarwell and pass up and little girl dressed up as a Pink and white gundam Her mom (A lady in a grey dress) was helping her get the helmet on. I passed them up and ended up in this strange Bar-like restraunt (Kinda like Rocky's cept the window wern't tinted yellow) I walked down the walkway and passed up two people sitting at a table. But the thing that caught my attention was a small cage that had something in it. I looked closly at it and Saw MAX inside. I'm like WTH but then it turned into a beast and had claws that were reaching out at me not in a harmful way though. Then this good music started to play. One of the men that was there held the cage down and looked up at me but didn't say anything. I listened to the music for a while then I said that I was leaving and when I said that The creature turned back into MAX And it jumped at me as though it didn't want me to leave as I saw his arms reaching farher out towards me. The Megazords eyes were orange and sad looking and when another song started playing I woke up.

----------


## gundam178

I was somewhere don't know where but there was almost no color in this dream. Kinda Like the other dream were MAX threw the cover on me cept this one hade brown in it

I was in the dark drown Kitchen cooking something dunno what and after I got done went into a Tan colored dinning room. Then something on TV caught my attenction. So I went into the living room and by the time I got there what ever it was that was on had gone off. So I looked at the Black and white credits and it played peacful music. As I was relaxing in the chiar to that the Toy Version of MAX Fell on my face from my hand. I didn't even know that he was in my hand anyways. He fell on my face and when I took it off everything got dark then he did it again and woke me up in SP.

----------


## gundam178

I got a full bladder and I'm in the restroom of a weird place. It's all dirty and the toilet was over flowing. The water in it was clear but a dark brownish green color. I'm fighting around, trying to fix it with out getting water on me. Mega Voyager wasthere in his Toy mode and saw what was going on. He starrted comeing to me but I told him to stay back because I didn't want him to get wet. I pushed him back and see that I got green water on him and I see some in the holes in the chest.

----------


## gundam178

I'm in a long darkhallway and there is a teacher there, talking about baby dolphins. The hall was dim and had windows along it. We are looking from the top into the aquirium no bigger then a screen of a computer that's a decent size. I see a Mother dolphin swimming around and she was giving birth to a baby one. She swammed around quite fast and the shwish of the water helped deliver it. It was very small, the size of a human baby, born on the first day. Witch is much smaller then the palm of your hand. There was an organic string attached to it and the teachr said it was supposed to come off right after the delivery but it didn't. Looked to the front of the aquirium and saw an x-ray like image of the child. It was quite fasicinateing and then the teacher reaches into the tank and gently grabs the dolphin. without taking it out of the water she begans to pull out the string it came but it didn't end and while she was doing that someone at the end of the hall called her and she left and didn't finish pulling it out. Everyone that was around had disappeared,leaving me to deal with the dolphin. So without touching the baby I grabbed the string with my fingers and pulled, pulled and pulled more, more and more kept coming but eventually it stopped and snapped off finally. After that I went down the long hall and there were now door on each side and at the end of the hall where double doors was at. The last door on the left side opened up and out came a very big, light brown dog. It licked it's face and trotted down the hall where I came from. I looked into the room he came out of and seen a young man laying down in the bed. There was a mirror and a dresser in the very messy, clothes everywhere room. There was also a light bulb that stuckout from the ceiling.
I then turned and went through the doubledoors. In it was a big huge gym and there were people inside of it. They were stationed at a table, lined up lengthwise and they were doing some kind of project. I turned to leave but as I did I seen something familiar (Not IRL) there were opened doors behind the people and in them were like offices. I went into one and ended up at work in a strange place, simular to the gym. I walk in and there is a group of people at one table, in a cubby hole. They looked up to me but didn't say nothing. I start to look for Verneil, My job superviser, and in stead was greeted by a white mid 30s man. The people at the table told me that he was friendly and was the new superviser since the old one was out. They told me that his name is Roe and has been here for a while. He shakes my hand an smiles and starts talking to me about random things.

Dream shifts- I'm now outside and my mom was there along witch her friends. She told was we are going on a pacnick and starts preparing things. We are in the sade and it's kinda dim and there was a circle tables with umbrellas over it, in the already shaded area. lol. Mom sets somethings on the table then leaves to the car to get more things as she did that. I ended up somewhere else and I'm standing on the sidewalk, looking at black ants. I mean it was alot of them, piled up on each other, like they were having a funeral where the queen died. There were some all over the sidewalk. I avoided those and as I did stepped on one and so I ran into the grass. Bees were flying above the blades and. I then see that it was an underground nest in that area. There was people all around and I went to my mom who was still at the black car and warned her about the bugs. She aknowlaged me and returned to the tables. As she did that I realized that I left my Toy in the car. I was bare footed and was worried about stepping on bees because you have to walk across the grass to get there. So I asked my mom could she get it for me and she did but broght back the wrong one. I wanted her to get both toys. But she got Daizyujin and the box. I just left it on the table and started walking around, completely forgetting aabout the ants and bees. Suddenly I heard a loud pig sqealing but never found the source. It didn't even bother me. I continued walking. I mountain rocks with diferant colored layers and almost blended into the rocks was a familiar shape. It even changed color. It was the chest of the Kongazord. It busted out of the rocks and started fight an AT-ST-like thing. Konga was very small but it was still fighting it. I even helped it out. Grabbing the man-sized zord and posing it's hand to do an uppercut. It did one then I helped it flap back.

Dream shift- I'm in a very compact hallway and I had just got done taking a bath and was smelling like that good Pink dove soap. There was a boy in front of me and he didn't know I was behind him. I snuck up and scared him. He told me that I scared him and continued to walk in the hall. There was some like a big purple stuffed animal infrint of me. I pushed past it.

Dreamshift- I'm now at a big mall and there was a convention going on. We were going to a hunted house and was gathering children. I was somewhere  and I see them lineing up to go in the haunted houses. I was at one but no one else was there. So I ended up haaving to climb down some stell red colored beams and got to the rest of the people. We now had to go though something that tells how tall are you. Someone next to me went and couldn't go because he was too tall. I then was next and he put me on a big colorfull circle platform and had to pay a quarter to use it. I grabed one from my pocket and went to put it in and it wouldn't fit and didn't take me long to find out why. There slots had 2 or three quarters alredy in them and it was jammed. The male person came up to help me with the problem. It is now a parking pole-like thing sticking out from the circle. I was standing at it and the man walks up to me to help. He just pulls a lever and it works. The platform starts to move but he was still on it and didn't get off of it. I'm think if it is going to check my weight why is he on it too? Then the platform starts to go down into the floor and it scares  me a little. Suddenly the man is on the edge and is pulling me up out of the hole and said that wasn't supposed to happen.

I walked away from him and the crowd of people and go to where no one was at. There was a dark being next to me and it grabs me gentle and lays me on the ground. It leys next to me and it looks at me and I see a black face that looks like the Guyver's/ black phycorangers. It also had dark red very slender eyes and he despite his appearance. Started saying very gentle things to me, whispering into my ears and stuff. Then he rolls over and positions himself over the top of me. He rubs my head with his head and I can feel his Penis grow. It felt like it was growing right into my vagina because I felt stretching. But it wasn't. It was but buldging against me. I woke up and saw that Daizyujin was directly on my face and he has slitted red eyes as well. The one in the dream looked meaner. But I guess it was Daizyujin that was trying to have sex with me. I guess my eyes opened while I was sleep and imputting his image into the dream. But because I was in deep dream state it made Daizyujin look quite different. This is why I purposely sleep with things on my face. :-D

----------


## gundam178

Chinese restraunt- I'm at home facing south in a diningroom with a table in the center There was a door in front of me I go though it and on the other side was a chinese restraunt. I'm in the kitchen where the cook are at. I'm very hungry and I see balled up noodles and dark meat. I take it and start picking the noodles off of it. Someone sees me and tells me "You gotta pay for it now." I put it back in the bascket I got it out of and pressed it down. The Noodles ended up turning into dry uncooked ones and I left it be. Then I go to the eara where they are preparing seafood- like salads. Their were buffets of various things. I saw a huge king crab with rainbow- colored shell, ice under things, strange white and red meats, and lettece-like stuff around the preperations. There weere windows all around and counters were they chopped and cut things up at. I'm suddenly back at the entrance and there was a door head of me there was nothing in my and just a straight shot. I go to walk throught and Suddenly. The Musha Gundam appeared behind me and before I could react, it grabbed me around the waist. There was now a counter in front of me and he shoved me into it while still grabbing one to me. Even though I never got a chance to look at him, I just knew it was him. I got loose and went back into the door a came in at and left the restraunt. I'm back in the Diningroom and I thinking. "why am I running for?" I turned around and went back into the restraunt. But the scene had completly changed. It was no longer thiere. Instead I'm standing in a hallway that had khaki colored carpet with red diamonds on it, and a red boarder with khaki colored diamonds on it. I walk down this place and see window light at the end. I was still trying to find Musha. So I payed attantchin to the feel of with way I was facing and compared it to the restraunt. Even though the the scean had changed I was still in the same location. I go down the hall and start looking around and ended up going into a dark room with someone sitting on the floor, watching something. I left and I am somewhere else.
Dream shifts- I'm at the Lakeshore apartments and I'm watching zord fights. Kugar, an ally of the Power rangers S.P.D. was under a spell and I saw two zords clashing with eachother. kugar was winning so far.

Dream shifts- I'm now playing Jedi knight at Bespin. Someone get throw over an edge. I pulled her up and saved her from falling. She looks kinda like Mon Martha. She is happy and I nodded. Suddenly she makes a strainuous sound like she was pushing something out. I'm thinging that she was pregnet and having a child. I look up and see a Blown Penis coming from her vargina. There was stuff all over it. She/he pulled it up straight and finally got it completly out. I avoided her/him and strated trying to wake my self up. I concentreated on opening my real eyes. It didn't work I saw them stay closed but ended up waking up anyways

I laying in bed in SP and I knew why. It was because I force myself out.lol. I layed there for a bit then dozed off the sleep again. 

I'm now at my recent house and I'm sitting downstairs on a couch, looking at the place. I looking in the dinindroom and seeing it contants or a diningtable, chrairs around it, misplaced windows with drapes over them and a door off the the east. I saw the Kitchen but it was too dark. It also smelled of insince. Spicy/fresh smell

----------


## gundam178

I walk into a house, seeing the mat I was one had a fadedout Optimus prime picture on it. I sit in a chiar and then see Pup come up to a crate with a bowl of cearel on it. I realized that it was mine and it was Cookie Crisp. Pup started eating it and I let him since it's no longer good due to the fact he licked all in it. He eat most of the cearel and got down to the

----------


## gundam178

I'm with Jungle pride getting chased by him. It looks like we were 
running through a downtown sidewalk.

----------


## gundam178

Daytime. I have an FA. I'm laying down in bed and Junjle pride was 

laying next to me but his upper part was turned away from me. I tried 

to sneak out of the bed or to the otherside, not sure, without waking 

him. But he wakes and sees me up and rolls over and clasped on to my 

face.

----------


## gundam178

I'm sitting up in bed with Pride and he took a what looks like to be a 

raw shrimp from something that looked like a medium sized black box he 

had in his hand. He takes a bite out of it then gives me the rest. He 

puts it up to my lips and the shrimp was now breaded, fried and whole 

again. I ate it and it tasted like fried shrimp.

----------


## gundam178

I'm in a backyard, next to a wire fence. I see Jungle pride in the yard 

next to the one I'm in. He sees me and comes over. He wanted me to come 

. I tried to climb the fence but I couldn't. I look and see that it's 

now a blue wooden fence and it was immposible to climb. Pride sees this 

and kicks something into the fence that pops out on the other side. I 

climbed up on it and pride reached over and start pulling me up.

----------


## gundam178

I lost some of this dream upon waking but I remember becomeing Lucid. 
I'm in my room laying down watching TV. I don't see what I was watching 
because the dream cam was showing my laying down in bed. On my stomach, 
head propped up in my hands. What ever it was I was watching went off 
and then a show called. Nightmares came on. It was a show about people 
that talk about their dream experiances. I knew I was dreaming and I 
didn't want that to happen. So as fast as I could I jumped out of the 
bed, ran over and shut the TV off but she had begun to talk about it 
before I got there and here is what happened and what she said. I see a 
female on screen and shes talking to a man. She then begans here 
experiance. "I'm in a room and the first thing I hear was a scratching 
noise-" I see a chalkboard and someones hand with sharp nials was 
scraping it, leaving behind as they slowly went across the board. White 
slitghly scibbly lines and hear the screetching sound. I woke up 
frightened but not scared.I always sleep with cover on me and I don't know if I threw the covers 
off of me while sleep or not but when I woke up I was on my side curled 
up and the cover was only on my feet.

----------


## gundam178

I start off underwater, exploring the depths of something. I'm in a vast place, swimming around looking at things. I see all kinds of stuff to. It was kinda The little mermaid-ish. Everything was all blue and watery. I never got to see thing from my view point. It was like a games camera. It was fixed but followed me. If I went out too far I'd lose sight of myself and have to come back into view. Suddenly I'm coming up out of the water, climbing partically out onto a latter. My mom was at the top and was giving me some goggles. SHe helped me put them on and I looked down into the water. My head ended up getting submerged and water got into the goggles and because of the water being  cold and the goggles warm. They fogged up and I came back up and told mom. "I'll just go without them." I looked back down and the water was now at my waist. I could see all the way down to the bottom. It looked like someone had a lamp on down there. It was no longer bluey. I started to go back into the water but then I seen a large hand-sized fish. It was completly black and was like a shadow along the floor of this unknown water place. I had seen this fish before when I was looking at the stuff but disregarded it. But now I was feeling uneasy and avoided going back down.

----------


## gundam178

I'm playing a gamed call Critical Depth and I', in a yellow sub, leaping in and out of the water.

----------


## gundam178

I wake up in my moms room at Courtland. It's in the middle of the night and everyone was at sleep so everything was very dark and hard to see. I already knew I was dreaming. I get up out of the bed and start moving quietly though the through the room, into the hallway and out into the living room. There were some bluish-colored nightlights on in the kitchen near the stove and I went into the kichen. I made my way to a door and snuckout. BEEP BEEEP BEEEP!. A damn alarm gose off and I see lights turn on in the house. I ran into a red car and hid into the back seat. The radio comes on and a woman comes out and sees me in the back seat. The car engine is now on and the backdoor opens up.

----------


## gundam178

I'm back in the darkroom and I come out the same way I did in the previous dream. I'm in the livingroom and it's dark. I see people come out and start doing weird stuff.

FA- I'm back in the bad and a comeout once more and I now start seeing specs of a mech. I heard a sound the came from realtime evertime the image move I heard a low rumbly sound. I wake up and it a messed up truck off in the distance I think.

----------


## gundam178

I wake up in SP and sees something. I see a dark beige notepad that looked yellowed and old and words that was looking like someone was burning them into the pad. It'd glow right after the unseen pen put them on the pad but before it could even finish a letter it'd cool off into a charred appearance. So the pad looked as though it was branded. Any ways I glanced at it since I couldn't move and saw what it said. "Magiking is gonna eat you." Suddenly the toy of him falls onto my face and his head was touching mine. I flialed around, trying not to let his mouth touch me. He'd lose his grip but quickly grab back on my face and try to get me. I seen his mouth was open and couldn't get his head away from mine.

FA-I wake up after fighting with magiking and threw the covers over him. The room I was in was my brothers room and it was messy. It looked like someone had moved stuff out of it but the dirt and dust wasn't cleaned up. I ended up getting lent on my clothes and saw a McDonalds bag on the messy floor. I walked out of Rells room and then went to moms room and laied down on the bed.

----------


## gundam178

I fell asleep with the weather channle on. They were talking about tornados and I ended up hearing it in my dream. I'm in a building ruined by the storm. I was in the stairwell part and there were some people there. They had children there and was sad about losing the place. I got upset and start to cry but they told my not to get excited and didn't.

----------


## gundam178

I'm outside lost an a familiar environment. It looks like an area I seen when walking about halfway to Grandma's and the Apartments. I'm walking down a sidewalk and see old messed up brick buildings that are there in real life. I'm looking for a way to get to Burton and didn't know how to do it from where I was at. It's daytime and I see cars and suff. A lady walks past me and I ask for a way to get to Burton. She says she dosn't know and walks off. I noticed that I'm  carrying a pink and white pillow that I sleep  on and I think about the situation. I look at my hand just to make sure. 6 Fingers! Lucid. I go into a field of grass and starts trying to Summon MAX. It didn't work. I spun around with my eyes open and saw a building with theater lights on the side and the sky was cloudy grey. A man someone comes up to me with a boom box and music starts playing. Not sure what type it was.

----------


## gundam178

I'm in a strange place that had big clear windows everywhere. It's dark outside and storming really bad. I come down from upstairs and make made it past a big window that always try and make lightning hit me when I try to pass it. I make into a livingroom and see a fishtank there with a very bright light. infact that was the only lightsource in the dream. There was carpet there and the room was vast. Pup then comes out and starts pooping on the carpet I stood there watch and start laughing. My mom comes out of a room behind me and sees what Pup did.

----------


## gundam178

Nighttime. I see nie and mare from a show I watch and they are walking with each other chatting about something.

----------


## gundam178

I'm at courtland and I'm in the bathroom. There were three toilets there and they were awkwardly shaped and had darkwater inside them.
I'm reading something that says something about a curse and it make me feel uneasy.
I go into my room witch I share with my sister and shes sleep. I get into the bed and try to go to sleep but I start seeing shadow and things pulling on me. I get up in go into my moms room and I laydown with her.

----------


## gundam178

Daytime. I'm at 894 Raymond and was upstair in a room that looked like my resant place in real life. Burton. I'm looking out of the window and see people walk past. There was three of them one was Magired, the other was Magigreen, and the last one was a human. Lucid. I run downstairs and start to go outside when a mailman comes in with a load of mail. I ignored him and ran outside before thay walked to far and I ran past them. We are now at a park and magired was on a swing. I got on next to him and he reached out, grabbed my swing and started pumping until we were both swinging. I see Magigreen doing something weird.

----------


## gundam178

I'm at my Auntie Angle's house we are serving breakfast I was hungry. After everything was done I started to make me a plate then seen everything was gone. The environment was a junky basement. I see brick walls, tool stacked wall shelves, and various objects all over the floor.

----------


## gundam178

It's hard to see and and I realize that I was in part SP and in the dream as well. I walk into the kitchen with my head facing up and glanced and saw Magiking cooking something.

----------


## gundam178

I'm eating at a very fast pace Pizza.

----------


## gundam178

I start of in a weird apartment, sitting at a desk. The light was a very bright white and the walls were uneven plaster. There was someone there laying on the floor, watching TV witch was also on the floor. I somehow get semi Lucid and go to the back of the small place. The lights are now out and it's night time. There was a long hallway with doors on each side and I got scared a bit and stopped looking down it. I then got stupid and thought of someone coming out of the hall and one did. It looked like my Husband and I disregarded him. There was a misplace bathroom stall next to the hall and the door was shut and I seen light coming out of the seams. I then got an Idea. I though of who ever it was to be a gundam. I looked under the bathroom door and saw red and white robotic feet. It looked like it was wearing high heels. I then reach under the door and grabbed two toy gundams and ran off outside with them. The Gundam came out after me. I down a balcony and onto the parking lot. The Gundam followed and I saw it reach out and almost grabbed me. Then it said in a female voice. "Don't take my babies away!" I realized that she was female and accidentally dropped the two toys. They slid on the concrete and the female mech snatched them up. I thought she was gonna get pissed and come after me because I now scratched them up but she didn't. I got more Lucid once I got out farther into to parking lot. Then I thought about a personal task I wanted to do. Have Travelion take me to Magitopia. I turned around and started looking for Travelion and sure enough he pops up from behind a building as a Giant. There was other people too who was around and wanted to go with us. Travelion walked up to a building, then stooped and looked at me and smiled. "come on." I started to run but that'd waste time. So I start towards him and as I did said something stupid. "I'm gonna wake up in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1," Travelion waved goodbye I looked and saw that I was still in the dream. "Guess not." When I got there I'm boarding a normal bus and others are coming too. Someone forgets one of there children and jumps off the bus while it was moving. The bus stops and I get off to try and stall it. She comes back with her child and I told her to. "Hurry up! let's go. go. go." We got back on and I realized that we wasted too much time "I won't be able to get there cause someone held up the ride". Woke up.

Travelion tells me that he woke up when I counted down and so he was no longer in the dream.

----------


## gundam178

It's day time and I'm standing in some kind of an industrial yard. There were windmills all arouns and wire fences. I'm trying to avoid something chasing me that looked like Ironman when he came up close to me. I backed up but realized that I was up against a fence. I tried to get around him but he'd try and jump out in front of me and move in, trying to corner me. So I climbed the fence and was on the top part of the post. He ran up to it, reaching out trying to get me but I jumped off on the other side. Somehow he busted through the fence but got tangled in the wire. I started running to a building and looked back at Iron man and now see that he was in a big mech. He jammed the controls forward and the mech charged at me. I was starting to get a kick out of getting chased by ironman. I ran but couldn't get past him. So I ran into the building in witch the mech tried to hurry up and stop me but he didn't. Ironman got out and started after me. I ran and slid inbetween his legs as he grabbed for me. I'm now back out side and he decided that he's had enough and started going into the building. I went in behind him. It was a school like place and I purposely fell on to the floor and when my head hit it I acted like I was in serious pain. He ran up to me, asking what's wrong and I ran back outside and was along the fence. He came out behind me and I started trying to climb it and saw that there was bobbed wire at the top. I pretended to get pricked and dropped down. Ironman grabbed on to me and asked once again What was wrong and I said I don't know. Then I told him that II can't touch anything sharp or hot such as sunlight. No sooner I said that. The clouds in the sky started clearing out and we saw the sunlight rushing towards up on the ground. He grabbed my arm and started running towards to school building but didn't make it. The light showered us and I started screaming out in fake pain.

----------


## gundam178

My view point is from inside a cave and I see something getting chased into the cave. It was daylight and I saw I think sand. Anyways The Swat Megazord was behind him and was chasing it deeper into the cave. Swat now turned into Optimus and the unknown thing was Megatron. Prime was tring to stop Megatron from getting to something but failed. I heard him yell no! and Megatron laughed and pushed something on to prime. He didn't bother knocking it off or getting up because he was upset.

----------


## gundam178

I'm at Raymond and start off Lucid. I'm in the dinning room and my bother Rell was in there sleeping on a cot. Despit it being in the middle of the night most of the lights were on. I walk out and go upstairs and, into the closetroom. I think about MAX and summoned him. He came and was fine sept he was very short. Eventually he did grow and he came into the closetroom with me. He grabbed me up into his arm and I saw his legs that looked human. I started to get upset but then they changed to robotic red legs. 

At some point and time I was in my moms room and Max was with me doing something. No sure what the both of us were duing. I think I woke up from in there and MAX was alredy in the dream.

----------


## gundam178

There was a red colored monster from power rangers going around sucking people up into it's mouth and glowing each time he did it.

----------


## gundam178

I'm in SP in some kind of cubural closed up dark red box, listening to some kind of jazzy/relaxing type music. I was in here for about 10 mins.

----------


## gundam178

I start off in a strange messy apartment.http://bp0.blogger.com/_K0b0S13sEdQ/...MessyRoomS.jpg Facing southwards. It was all dark and dreary inside like a rainyday. There was a table in the center of the room and the TV was on the floor in a corner. There were some people there as well and they were standing around, talking to each other. I seen grey drapes over the windows and it was very foggy and unclear. The more I moved the thicker it got. So I stood in one spot and waitd for it to clear up then a male DC came up to me. His face was hard to see. Like in the old black and white shows back in the days where thire faces are sometimes hard to see and are very dark. He asked me something about dreaming and I said Lemme see. I held up my fingers and was surprized. I three thumbs connected to one hand. One in the right place and two others connected to my pinky finger in a weird way. "Ohhh Yeah! Big time a dream!" I turned and walked out of thee door and into the grey outside and saw that it was really raining. So I did the weather chage thing in a funny way. I got out to the storm and start saying. "Nope. Come on. Let's go. No rain." As though I was escorting it away. It ended up clearing away and the sun came out. "Good Now I can do my thing." I thought about the Time Force Megazord and how it would be cool to fight him. So I started trying to grow by telling the dream to make me 50 ft tall. I felt my self expand but went I looked around I can still see buildings that were taller them me and it still looked like I was small. Again I told it to make me grow. A Robotic DC my sized approached me and I seen it. It was Time Force. I jumped back away from it and I seen it looking at something on it's arm and punching things in. Sure enough a harpoon came out at me. He was trying to pull me close but missed. It ended up snagged on the side of a trashdumpster. The harpoon selfretracted, pulling the zord to the side of the trash and ended up falling inside it. I ran over to the other side and saw him cralwing out, covered in nasty stuff and it stinked.

----------


## gundam178

I have an FA. it's nightime and I'm laying in bed tucked up in the covers. With the TV on. Kongazord was on top of the covers and he climbed over to where I was at in his Toymode. I turneded onto my side and Konga slid in front of me with his chest open and put it on to my face in a gentle way.

http://www.collectiondx.com/gallery2...tment+open.JPG His chest opened.

----------


## gundam178

I't nightime and everything was all quiet and peacful. I have possetion of some kind of pearly-white colored amulet that was in a silvery crown I wore. I'm running towards a building and I go inside of it. I'm now inside a well lit livingroom  with stuff all about and TV on floor. I go through that place and as I did caught wiff of someone in a room sleeping, within a long doored hall. I go out into another place and I realized that someone is with me. A partner. who ran along side me. I saw my self as myself. Nothing differant in particular. and my partner went into a building. Even though in was low I became Lucid but didn't say anything. I went into the building my partner went into and saw the square rows of steps that went up and up and up. I ran up all of the steps and saw everything get very dark and saw blue subway lights?  When I got to the top I saw him fighting with someone who was unseen, because it was so dark where he was. Plus he was up higher. I ran over to some kind of wooden beam and kicked the wood out from under it. Suddenly I began to hear creaks, and wooden moans like the whole place was now going to collaps. I left my partner up there and started back down the stairs. At some point and time I leapt down a whole fleet of steps and then climbed outside the railing and dropped down to the lower steps, trying to get to the ground as fast as possible. I had to becareful no to drop too far and grabbed on to the railing and continued the rest of the way down. I'm now on the first floor and I look up at the wooden cieling and it was getting lower and lower. I'm running as fast as I can to a door that was ahead of me, not sure if I was gonna make it. Meanwhile everything gets all shaky and unstable and with a leap of faith. I Jump though the door and into an icy landscape. I turned around and saw that the building was still standing and seemed ok. I'm now back were I started and I noticed that I have a pair of Angle wings on my back. They were white with pink detailing on them and I also noticed a sweet white choclate smell. I try to fly with them by jumping up into the air and flapping them. It didn't work. they were too small and ended up twisted upside down. I fixed them to be up right again but knew that they were useless. I look at the scape. The trees were covered in snow, and there was snow everywhere. There was a building ahead of me but I ignored it. I grabbed and arm full of snow, not at all getting cold and just threw it in a random direction. Then I tried to fly again. I jumped up into the air with my arms and legs out, completly horizontal and flapped my arms. Didn't work. I was also nervous about landing on my stomach in the wet snow. But then I thought wait a minute. This shouldn't matter. So I ran and jumped forwads, again going horizontal and this time I let my self land on my stomach and like a penguine. Slid on the sluchy snow. I can see peices of wet snow go out on all directions from my body. Then I seen a Big pile of snow in front of me and I stopped myself. I was now closer to the building and can see a roboting head in a window, looking at me from inside the house. I disregarded it and continued, playing with snow. I put both my arms into the pile of snow and started to scoop it up but them my middle finger on my right hand ends up touching, super cooled water that I didn't know about. Even though it was under the snow pile I could see the water that I'v toughed. It was in a dark blue dome, and the water it self was a glittery white color. My finger was in the water and I tugged and pulled at it. Finally I broke it free and threw the snow. As I was doing this it became daylight and the people came out of the building with the robot head and was looking at me playing around in snow. They say that I was underdressed for this weather and started saying. "why is she outthere with no right clothes on. She's touching the snow with out getting cold? Shes been out here for a while. So they decided to come after me for no reason. I'm still playing around and a male DC in an orange shirt with black text appraoches me. He tried to grab me but I jumped away from him then a female DC came at me from in the front. While I was messing around with her and threw snow in her face the male DC grabbed me from behind. I started to yell in a fake way. "Noooo." As I was dragged away and into the house. After that they let me be. I'm sitting like a child on the floor, playing with a white hazel-haired kid. I realized that I have my toys with me. I had about three of them and he was playing with one of them. He took it apart then put it back together. Then after that, started playing with some brownish colored legos. I looked around and saw it was a Messy place. The TV was on a very low laying table, stuff on the floor, and a huge telescopic object in the center of the room, on top of a pinball machine. The scope was pointing slightly upwards and at the tip where the lens should be at was a 4 inch needle like thing sticking out of it. I thought It'd be painful if that thing fell in hit someone. As I was looking at this wried thing the kid held out his lego robot he had made to me. He wanted me to hold it. So I did just just from looking at the structure can see that it was highly unstable and will easily break abart. The colors on it were weird browns, tans, ond sandy colors all put on in random spots. I looked like a nightmare. The kid went and got more brown pieces and as he did that I started trying to turn the lego around to see the front but didn't wanna move it too much. All I managed to see was a completly differant thing. On the left foot was the front part of a train. Their was no brown colors. Then the kid came back and while I was holding it started working on the right leg. I held it as still as I can as he put the weird colored pieces on. Suddenly the lego man began to bend unstably and next thin I know. It fell apart all over the floor. I still had the pieces that I was holding on to in my fingers and the boy just looked at me upset . I just busted out laughing. he looked at me, looking very upset, holding peices of the legos. After awhile I got up and left. I'm outside now and thier mom pulls up in a car with the child in it. I talk to them and as I do the kid snatches up one of my toys. I snatched it back and walked off and saw the car behind me turning around. I wasn't about to have a chase dream. So I gave it back to him and let the kid take it and told him to bring it back! Since I was Lucid I really didn't give a care what happens to it. The snow is now gone and the sky is a bright, glowing white. As I'm walking away from the apartments I suddenly think about Robocop. There was a security building nearby and I went into it. I had to go through a metal detecter and I thought I wasn't gonna make it because of the Amulet and crown I wore. I ended up taking off a badly tarnish neckles that I used to wear IRL and sat it in a basket. I went though fine and started looking for Robocop. The place was somewhat crowded and DCs were milling everywhere. I went through the the crowd and sure enough. Saw robocop with his back turned to me, talking to a female DC. I stand amongst the crowd and suddenly. Robocop turns his head fast and saw me. I wasn't worried at first but then I thought about the thing I wore on my head. He started walking towards me through the crowd and I took the crown off and threw it on the ground and ran into another room. It looked like a receptionist area, where your at desks, making calls. I looked for a way out and there wasn't. So I ran back the way I came and as I did so I can here him walking Thump Thump Thump. He was very close. I ran out and he was right at the entrance and almost grabbed me. He turned towards me, pointing at me. I looked around and saw a woman come from outside, through a rotatory door. I ran into it and pushed for the Exit. I missed it and just went into a complete circle. I tried again and this time I stopped and saw that the damn cops locked the, metaly-tin door. I tried to pry it open but suddenly the rotatory started spinning and I turned and looked behind me and saw Robocop in the next booth. He broke through the glass and pulled the doors until I was in the same room with him. He was very big. I slipped, trying to get away from him, but he caught me in his arms and was leaning over me. His helmet was on and his hand were very cold and hard. Then he started yelling at me as though he had a grudge against me. When he first started I said. "What?" Then he started going on about something about what I did before. I'm 100% Lucid. And I said "You act like you got some kind of grudge against me." He continued to talk until- I woke laughin

----------


## gundam178

I'm in a dark dome like place. There is some kind of play going on and I see shadowy people around. I saw lights but they were like computer lights in a dark place. I'm looking directly ahead and I saw the Ninja Megazord, standing in the city. He stayed in one spot and was looking all around. Someone next to me told me that it's one of those episode were the zord gets destroyed. I'm I denied that and said He's gonna get hurt badly but not destroyed. Suddenly someone bumps me and everything goes bazerks. I realized that I was an object, a camera and someone bumped me off of the table and I'm now seeing the stars in ceiling in a very shaky way. I looked around and tried to see if I can see outside but couldn't. Someone picked me up off the ground and I woke up in SP under the cover.

----------


## gundam178

I'm outside at night, standing in front of a building. It was the Spiderweb marketing site. And I was getting yelled at because I was advertising something else and wasn't supporting them.

----------


## gundam178

I'm with people from work and I'm cleaning out a Fridgerator. There is all kinds of food and stuff in it. I picked up a big pitcher full of cool-aid but I accidently dropped it. The orange cool-aid spill all up inside of the fidge and ended up washing some food that was in there out all over the floor. I pull out the veggies bens to try and get it up. But was confronted by fear of the liquid. I seen some started seeping from under the fridge and I haerd my boss who was laying down say "You better not mess up the chicken." Sure enough I see the whole raw chicken on the floor in the orange cool-aid.

----------


## gundam178

I'm outside with a crowd of people. The unmorphed rangers was amongst them. I tried to drop kick someone who had a person mounted on there neck. But the one up top grabbed my legs and flipped me on to the ground.

----------


## gundam178

Frag-I'm in a dim room playing good tunes with a guitar.

----------


## gundam178

I'm in Texas at the Springhill apartments. I'm holding a plate of food witch has light yellow liquidish corn, mashed potatoes, and a state-shaped breaded steak.

----------


## gundam178

I'm at some kind of hotel and I had wolken up in the middle of the night and wondered out into the hall. There were some lights on at the desks. I quietly make my way down some steps and through some glass double doors and ade it outside. There was concreat under me and the building was behind me and I was looking up into the starry night sky. I don't think I even summoned him but the Mega Voyager came down form the sky and started running towards me. But something was in the front of his path and he tripped. He landed roughly and twisted and rolled to a stop. I started laughing. The Mega Voyager was upset about it and start coming at me. His chest was dark colored instead of the reflective metal. I knew to stay away from it because it wasn't him. He grabbed a fallen tree as he got to me and I grabbed what ever he tripped on, with was a big log. He brought the tree down at me and I held my ground but got over powered and dropped the log. Voyager picked it up and threw it. Then threw his weapon down and it hit me in the forehead and woke up smiling.

----------


## gundam178

I start off in a class room with an unknown teacher. I think it was the math Teacher. The room I was in was lit but the hall I ended up in was very dark. I remember saying something about I'll be right back because I had to do some kind of task. I end up walking down a huge hall way with big clear windows on eachside. There was a lit caf'e to my left but passed it up and made it to the end of the dim hall. There was a small store there that was cooking chinese food. I walk up to the bartender but didn't say anything because I didn't have any type of money. then someone behind me tells me that it's free. So I turn to the bartender who was cooking and making plates at the same time and ask him to make me a plate but he says something unreadible. And Auric (a zord) came up behind me and told me what was going on. "I forgot you had to pay the one time fee of 35$." I told him that. "I don't have that kind of money." And I turned and walked away from the counter and as I did so. Auric who was sitting down in a chiar at a table stood up. I saw his weird red cape and he looked the same like the real time Auric. But it didn't come to my mind to hey. It's a robot. I'm defilently dreaming. Anyways me and him talked about what just happened then I left, saying. "Good bye, Auric." as he walking over and into a dark room. I'm now back in the hall and I'm thinking now about getting back to class. So I start down the hall and suddenly I see people come and the hall starts to get crowded. I tried to bypass and go to a different hall and more poeple spewwed in from in the front and next thing I know. I'm surrounded by thousands of people. I went to an empty place to try and cut through there and saw the  backs of an orcistra. Some one tells me not to go that way because I'll Jeperdize this event. I'm now a little upset saying. "I'm just trying to get back to my class." I thought about how late I'd be and the teacher would come out to look for me. But it made me feel better because she or he would be able to see why I wasn't able to get back.

----------


## gundam178

I'm in a classroom, playing with the Toy mode of Auric. His cloak popped off on the right side and I was trying to get it back on.

----------


## gundam178

I'm laying down in a weird place. It was very dark and I think I seen Thundersaurous.

----------


## gundam178

I start of in a weird messy bedroom. I was sitting on the floor, doing somehthing. Then I went into another room. I think it was a diningroom.

I suddenly heard arguing and was yelling at my stepdad about my mom. After that I ended up in another strange bedroom. It had concreat walls, with cracks in them. I'm laying next to a window and just getting up. My mom was gone and my stepdad.

Then I woke up heard my mom and stepdad arguing then went back to sleep.

The TV was on a stool and I got up and went downstairs. I find myself back where I started off at. In the messy bedroom. I then became semi-Lucid. I went through the house, trying to make it outside but then while I was in the kitchen I seen something weird. A strange grey Alien was just coming into the house, through a screendoor. Then I realized who it was. I don't remember his name so I called him Silverhorns, since he looked like him. He held out his clawed hands and started coming after me, knocking things down and bumping into stuff as he did so. I ran at him and he tried to stoop down and get me with his mouth but missed and I busted the screendoor and made it outside. "Come and get me silver horns!" I yelled as I continued to run, followed by him. It was daytime and the trees were like black shadow paintings. He came out and I heard him say "I'm gonna lick ya!" A long red tongue dropped out of his mouth and he started for me. Suddenly two boots hit the monsters face. I seen two people in colored suits flip in the air and land on thire feet. I then realized that the power rangers were here. I didn't really want them to harm the monster but luckily he retreated. Suddenly the green Sameri ranger ran up to me and snatched me up into his arms. We fell and he landed on top of me and I think he was trying to have sex with me because I felt a bulge o_O in a sencored area. I then began to hear a flute and next thing I know.  I'm having an FA in the back of my moms car and I looked out of the window and seen little kids outside in the yard, playing with fake instraments. One had a harmonica and the other had a flute with he was playing. I stayed in the car for a while even after everyone got out then got out and left.

My mom and stepdad was arguing when I woke up this morning from the first part of the dream. Then I went back to sleep and had the one with the rangers in it.

----------


## gundam178

'm get up in the middle of the night and the lights are on and I see the clock flicker. I check the time and it was right. I turned on the TV and the room lit up.


I wake up IRL in complete darkness

I'm at work with one of my supervisors WE WERE ON A FEILD TRIP OF SOME SORT AND We were walking throught the woods. There were trees all around and was daytime. I'm with a bunch of other people or coworkers. We came up to a big vally and I see people sitting on very big bouncy balls with handles. They were bouncing through out a feild of grass and it seemed like a commercial about those. I somehow ended up with one and was bouncing on it. Then we past that part and was some place else. We walked through some barbed wired downed fence and I told my Superviser that I still had the ball. She gets upset about it and yells at me. It yell back at her and I took the ball as far back as I could. Then she said next time I will not be able to come. And I said I never asked to go in the first place! We ended up in a room that kinda appeared out of no where. It's night time now and I hear thunder. We go into a hall and sit down and in the other room ahead of me was a bathroom with a big baby in it, walking around. I realized that we were staying the night.

----------


## gundam178

I'm in a weird place. And I have an FA. I get up out of bed and see that i'm in a metal room. I seen people milling all about and I started down a long hallway  and found another room. Someone was in it, watching TV and I then became Lucid. I think about Bumblebee since I hadn't dreamed about him in a long time. So instead of wasting time calling them witch at 25&#37; of the time it works. I just kept him in my head and started looking around for him in the large room. I came up to a dangerous looking object. Like a box- sized power plant and I get the feeling to have to stay away from it. I backed up from it and turned around into a completely different environment. I see damn power lines laying low and ugly messed up buildings around me. There was electric fences all around and all metal was electrified. I stayed in the middle or the street, hating that seeing thing that can hurt you can mess up a good looking dream. I still concentrated on Bumblebee and ahead of me found a bright yellow house, standing out amongst the others. It was pretty obvious that he was there. I walked towards the yellow house and sure enough, a yellow Camero drove around the corner and came at me. I stood there for a moment but realized that it wasn't stopping and jumped out of the way. He stopped right where I was and transformed into his robot form. He reached out to me and tried to pick me up but I ran and ended up tripping over his finger. He put his finger in his mouth and then started chasing me. He was big at first but eventually shrunk to Big man size. He made the weird noise and I looked back and saw a sad look on his face. I stopped and let him get me. He snatched me up in his arms and was rubbing his head against mine.

----------


## gundam178

I see two zords one was the Thundersaurous and the other I think was the evil Blizzardsaurous. Any ways they were standing side by side and was violently shaking and thrashing their heads around like a savage beast. I got Lucid but panicked because I was in movie mode and the cam view was very close to them and I was Like not part of the dream and scared myself, trying to wake up. I didn't know what to do in that situation where you get Lucid while spectating.

----------


## gundam178

I'm playing Jedi knight and thier is a weird player in the game. His hover name was colored Teal and said Zambit something. Any ways he was running around the level and other people says that he was Lameing (attacking unarmed people) And I knew he wasn't. I said "All I seen him do was use Protect and go across the lvl." He agrees and says "thank you (weird name)" After all that comotion he was standing next time me and for some reason he made me think of F-zero. I told him that he makes me think of the Silent lvl and he did react much too it. There was a picture in front of me of the Silent lvl. I seen the night colored desert sands. They were in purples, blues and pinkish outlining.

----------


## gundam178

Pup was barking at gnats that were on the wall in the dining room.

----------


## gundam178

I'm under the cover sleep and Pat kids were over. They came up into my room and was pulling on the cover, trying to wake me up.

----------


## gundam178

I start off entering a dim room. It was all Grey inside and it had no internal lights. I couldn't see the ceiling it just got darker the higher it got. I walk in and see a table in the center of the room along with some shadowy DCs. I also noticed to the west of me was a vending machine. It was up against the cement wall and something was under it. I stooped down and saw that it was a zebra cake. One was missing and the remaining one was still inside the clear package. It was wrapped up securely. It seemed like who ever had it just pressed the plastic down and didn't fold it under. Anyways I picked it up and took it to the table and opened it. A small gnat flew from it and then two DCs came around and saw what I was doing. "Eww! Don't eat that!" Said one. "that's gross said the other." I looked up at the people and said. "I wasn't gonna eat this. It's been on this nasty floor and ain't no tellin how old it is." I looked at the cake and saw that there were now two pieces and was square yellow cakes with cream filling. I left those after becoming lucid. The DCs were no longer around and I turned to walk out of the building. It was darker and I saw that the door was now shut and seen a lock latched itself. I thought it was gonna be a lock-in-room dream. I tried the door. It opened up. I'm now outside in an industrial looking place. Cement ground, ugly buildings, and power plants! I walked out of the brick brown building and thought about the Thundersaurous Megazord. I start looking for him and as I left the building a trash barrel starts following me. At first I avoided it but then I thought why should I waste my Lucid on this. I violently turned to the barrel and as I approach it I say out loud. "stupid trashcan." and I kicked it over. I walked away and looked back and saw it still down. Then I yelled for Thundersaurous. "Thundersaurous. Get your butt out here. Hurry up!"

Sure enough he came but it was out from one of those weird buildings and that worried me a little. I've always wanted to fight a zord so I started walking towards it to give it a drop kick. He had his armor on and I saw him looking at me while wearing his helmet. Then I saw the mouth on his chest open and was worried about getting my legs stuck inside his mouth if I were to kick him. I bolted away from him but somehow he ended up behind me and I almost ran into his arms. I stopped and saw that he was closer and his red head was out. I realized that he took his helmet off and didn't wanna fight me. Just as I start to walk towards him the dream becomes unstable and the olive green, carpet-like land tilted sideways and that ended up waking me.

----------


## gundam178

'm in a dark colored room with my nephew. He is playing on a convoyer belt that leads into a dark furnuse. It's on and I tell him to be careful. He gets carried away and actually let's the belt take him inside the dark box. It the end he gets stuck and is holding himself up by his arms and couldn't pull up. I go inside and yell at him as I'm helping him from falling down below about being reckless and being inside a room that can burn you up.

this dream kinda made get the feeling where something bad happened in your dream and you wake up with it. I got that a little bit when I thought about him falling into the furnace/darkroom. But he didn't so that made me feel better.

----------


## gundam178

I'm at work in a dark wearhouse like place. I was at the west of the building facing north. There was a wall next to me that had rooms in them fully lit. I was on the otherside in a darker part. I'm working with my job coach and for some reason have this unconditional fear. I tried to tell her about it but she went into the darker part of the building witch was completly dark. I'm dusting the tops of the cubicals and at the same time fighting with this fear. Then something hit me. I thought what if this is a dream. I became even more frightened, hoping it wasn't. I checked my fingers. The left hand was fine but when I checked the right hand. 8 Fingers. I widened my eyes but countered my fear by Saying that I was the Zeo Megazord. I pictured myself looking like him and saying. "I'm the Zeo Megazord up in here Who wants some!" I went into the darker part of the room where my job coach went.I widened my eyes but countered my fear by Saying that I was the Zeo Megazord. I pictured myself looking like him and saying. "I'm the Zeo Megazord up in here Who wants some!" I went into the darker part of the room where my job coach went.

----------


## gundam178

I'm in a weird place. Everything was laying low and the ceiling was low as well. I'm in a room with a shelf to the east of me along the wall. On it was a lot of packaged foods. Some was on hangers. I went up to the shelf and was now standing next to a window.I took one down with was a small container of cheerio's and looked at the date. It was 1998. I knew it was the year 2008 and realized that it was ten years old. There was no telling how old the rest of the things were. I left that area and now can see myself coming down from upstairs. I seen two zords in the living room like place and they were fighting about something and one saw me. For some reason it came after me and I tried to run but it caught me. It was Super Zeo Megazord and the other I think was the regular zeo. Anyways it held me in it's arms then somehow I slipped under his arm. It tried to grab for me but I jumped out of reach and ended up in a cubical. In it was a messy work space. Paper every where, wires tangled up, the blue screen of death on the computer screen. For some reason I got lucid but at a low level and started trying to get the zord to chase me again. I got pieces of paper and tore them up into smaller pieces. It was like a process the tick the zords off. But it didn't work.

----------


## gundam178

I'm in the area where the zords were at and I thought about Task I wanted to do I looked around for Travelion and found a big train pulling up to me. But it wasn't him. I looked around again and this time I found him. He was in robot mode behind some metal beams. He was looking around for me. I ran up to him yelling his name and he spotted me. He turned into a train and came to pick me up. I'm now at the Apartments and there was white snow all around. He pulls up once again and I find my self somewhere else. I'm in on of the homes and inside was me and my brother. He was messing around with me while I was somewhat Lucid then I thought of some thing. I turned to him and said. " We are dreaming. You enjoy your Lucid dream and I enjoy mine." He said ok. But then I thought of something else. I turned to him and asked him to but me a favor and he asked what. " Turn into a megazord." He said ok and sure enough he did but it was the Super Zeo zord and he was shorted then normal yet taller then me. He walked up to me and looked down at me. I thought ack not that zord. So I said. "Try the Thundersaurous." And he did but while he was transforming I woke up because of a damn flea got into my bed and bit me in the stomach.

----------


## gundam178

I'm walking home from school? And a boy comes along on his bike and tries to ram me with it. I jumped out of the way and was like What the heck? He came at me again and this time I grabbed the handlebars and threw him out of the way. I continue walking and the boy now a short, curly haired teen came back at me, swearing and calling me names. I ended up yelling at me and I pushed him down. He threatened to get his older brother and did too. He was bigger and looked dangerous but he ends up yelling at the boy and pushed him up against a fence. He yells back at his brother and collapses on to the ground, crying. I realized that Pushing him was a bad idea and I shouldn't have yelled at him. I walked up to him, helped him up off of the ground and hugged him. I said. "I'm sorry." Then left him be. After that incident I see the Super Zeo zord. He was walking around, sniffing the air then he said. "I smell girls" I paused then he looked at me and pointed. "there you are." He start coming at me. I didn't run. When he got me he started kissing and rubbing his head against mine. Once again the yellow thing poked me and I wake up.

The second time the thing on his head poked me.

----------


## gundam178

*Damaged Bumblebee*
I'm outside walking around and I see something yellow on the ground. I go up to see what it was and it was the toy of Bumblebee. He was laying on his side in someones yard, in front of a dog house. I picked it up and say that the wings on his back were chewwed off and he was probably broken because it had rained earlier that day.

*Pieces of Voltron* I'm in some weird place looking at things and I go into a room where they play with toys at. I look into a box full of toys and can see a part of Voltrons foot. I pulled it out and seen that the rest of his leg was missing. I dig more into the toys and find his arm, head and other parts. After I got out all of the parts I start to try and put them together. The yellow lions head looked strange like it was too small and the white part on it was a silvery color. But then it turned into the normal appearance. After I put him together my dad called me and told me to come on it's time to go. So I sat the assembled Voltron on top of the toys and on the wall behind it was a poster. It had Voltron on it and I realized that the toy of Voltron was popular again because a movie was made about him and the toys were related to Voltron.

----------


## gundam178

I'm at work but I arrive early and had 30+ mins till work time. (IRL I come early because of the but routes.) I figuered I'd better do some shopping? I'm now at a grocry store and I'm walking down isles, picking up differant types of waffles? I had one where it was in a see through red bag. Then I though how generic it's taste. So I went over to the next isle where the freezers were at and looked around eggos. I found it and put it into the cart then I tought about syrup. I the center of the isle was another freezer not the ones with the doors but the low laying ones where you reach down into it to get what ever. However the syrup was in the center on the metal part that rises and they wasn't the right brand. I'm looking for Betty Croker and get off branded, unbuttered, names I'v never heard of types. Finally I go to the end of the isle, walking north and saw one bottle left. I go for it but then two girls appear there and they opened it and are using it in there plate of whatever. I suddenly had a plate already there and I snatched it up in frustration and turned to leave but then they offer me some. I take it and drizzle it on my pancakes/waffles. Then I go over to another asle and past up something. I asked a random person where was the breakfast stuff and he said. "It's right behind you." I turned around to the big thing I saw and seen it was a juice machine. I knew he was annoyed because it was right before me and I over looked something so big. I then realized that my co-workers were there. One was wearing all white and heavyset. The rest I didn't see but they were eating at a table. I looked up at the jucie thing and can see thick, glass contianers coming up from it. Inside them was the juice and you can see what you'er getting. Mine was I think pear juice. Then thought about the time. I looked at my watch (IRL I Never waer a watch) and saw the both the hour hand and minute hands were missing. There were no numbers just the lines segments that go all around the watch were the numbers should be at. I assumed that it was time to work so I checked out and left with the cart. I'm going across the parking lot and realized that I was going the wrong way to the Midway lanes(bowling Ally). I turned around and headed back to the building, the worksite, I just walked out of. When I got back in I entered from the exact opposite of the hallway, coming in from the caf'e instead of the front. The power was out and was on arzillery power so the hallway was dim. I began trashing without a barrel and seen that my job coach was helping me out by putting the trash barrels that needed to be pull out side the rooms. I go to the first one and pulled it. After that I put the barrel back where it should be witch is inside the room, next to the door. I go in and the room and completely dark. I set it along the wall and left but when I did I got the dey ja vu feeling. I ignored it and continued to trash and suddenly something came out of the room I was just in. With out looking to see what it was I started running and next thing I know. Everything suddenly turned white. It was quiet and I had no clue what just happened. Did I die? As I thought this everything began to slowly fade to black. Blind. I stopped running and looked back with both eyes able to see again. I see at the end of the hallway was a big, black shapless figuer that ran across the hallway and into the other side and out of view. Then it was another one. I imagined it being a robotic figuer and I seen it turn towards me. His black silluit was somewhat robotic. I turned and ran out of the doubledoors that led into a room where the cold air is blowed out and then to the other doors that led outside. But then I see three people coming towards the building one was tall, one was heavyset and the other was a female. I knew not to go outside but as I was standing there looking at them I began to hear loud explosions and things breaking. I turned around and see a huge vehicle coming towards me. It looked like a racecar with a cannon mounted on top of it and it was all black. I ran into one of the dark rooms and it followed me inside. Even though I couldn't see I knew where I was going that the place was wide and open. Bue suddenly I tripped over something and the tank turned on it's headlights and I can see that I had knocked down one of the tables and now they were crowded up. I climbed through the pilage of wooden tables and made it to the otherside of the room. I can hear the tank rolling over them and crushing them, knocking anything out of it's way with that cannon. I got to the door on the otherside and went through it. I'm back out into the hall and I run towards tha caf'e and go onto the otherside where one of the shadows went earlier in the dream. The tank busted out of the room. It was way more light over here and I was able to see clearly. It was maze-like with the cubicles around and I ran down the open isle to the otherside. I can see behind me the tanks fury. It was knocking down the partitions, throwing them out of the way with it's cannon and smashing them under itself. I made it out and was back at the front. But one of the three people I saw earlier was inside now and the heavyset one got a hold of me. I became Lucid but the situation was so choatic it brushed away. I'm now struggling, trying to get away from this guy before the tank comes. Too late. The man threw me towards it and the tank swung it's cannon, not to hit me but to catch me. After that it lowered me infront of it's eyes/ headlights. Right there is when I realized that this thing is something familiar.

I'v seen that tank a few times in my dreams always trying to run my over, or smash me, but in this dream it was the most destuctive I'v ever seen it get.

----------


## gundam178

I had a dry spell? I think that's when you don't dream for a while. But I finally managed to get them to start up again.

I'm in a space station and the power rangers are there. They were at the controls and I can see that the were the Astrorangers. We land on an earth-like planet and I began to see other rangers. Carrangers, Kakurangers, zeo rangers, and the original zyurangers. They ran up to the ship and greeted us. The five Astrorangers got off first and then I followed behind them. They united with each other and I then see that they decided to divide their colors. Since there were five rangers from five differant seasons with their normal fife colors. They seperated and I find myself around the yellow rangers. I think I was momentarily the yellow zeo ranger but that was it. There were standing around talking in dream language. Then I see the pink rangers pile before I can finish looking at the rest of the color piles they ended up having to go on a mission and had to leave. I wished that I was able to go with them.  ::doh:: 

oops. I dunno where I got Frantish from. o_O musta been half asleep. I'm gonna leave it up there. But the real title is Fragmentish.

----------


## gundam178

I wake up in a strong SP. I'm hearing all kinds of ringing sounds and they where loud. I jerked by accident and broke it but stayed still. I go back into SP and the noise was quieter. I began to feel the tickling sensation and tell the SP mentally to not do it or I will break out of it. It was only a little bit felt on my right rib cage, towards the stomach. It subsided but didn't go away but it was enough for me to enter a dream. I'm downstairs at  Raymond I'm in the kitchen and my mom was cleaning up stuff. There were dishes all over the counters and the sinks were full with water running into them. I left the kitchen and somehow ended up with a plate of food. It was raman soup. I took it into the kitchen and realized that my food has gotten cold and needed to be reheated. I go back into the kitchen and seen a black microwave(IRL it's white) I go to put my food in witch is now a bowl of seasoned rice into the microwave but then stopped when I heard a lous hissing sound. I realized there was gas spewing from the stove and the pilot light was on. I thought about the house exploding. I go back into the living room and tell my mom about it because there was a live flame back there and that it will catch if ignored.

----------


## gundam178

We take care of my grandma's friend and he's about 89 I think any way I seen him in this dream.

I'm arguing with the man about something and he grabs my arm. I yank it away from him and left the house. I'm walking outside down the side walk and right when I got to the corner I turned around and see him coming outside in his red jacket. I realized he needed to get back home. My sister came around the corned in the grey Mersades and she was gonna pick him up and take him back to where we stay at.

----------


## gundam178

I'm putting something together and someone is explaining in detail on how to do it.

I woke up and as soon as I move the dream went Poof! For now on I'm gonna be whipering out my dream to increase talking recall (Able to remember what is said in dreams.)

----------

